# decided to use this thanksgiving, to stock up on cans and food, i can blend in because everyone is holiday shopping.



## starsky (Dec 6, 2020)

I decided to pay a little extra for cambels chilli because it taste alot better then the other ones, sadly it was 3.24 a can but i already had chilli and beans from cheaper brands that don't taste as good. Yes even the cheaper brands of chili taste good but not as good as cambels. bought bags of rice on sale 2x 12 pound bags, and some stove top stuffing mix. The mix is easy to cook and is fast takes about 5 minutes on a hot skillet or pan/pot just add water and its like 1062 calories and was only 1.94 a box, i picked the chicken version thou you can get turkey also. Got a case of water to add to the stocks i already have.

There was a sale on canned sardines but they only had the ones with soy bean oil, and soy has estrogen in it. So far enough food and water to last me the winter.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

You can also space things out between stores depending on what is on sale at what location. Another good philosophy that I am trying to follow is buy one to eat during the week and one for the pantry to keep.


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

When canned goods were on sale and I was buying crates and crates of them, people immediately around me at the checkout were noticing so I smiled at them, made eye contact and said, "This is a good time to donate to the food bank; great sale prices!", loudly enough for the people in the next checkout to hear. I did not say I was going to donate it so it was not a lie. And maybe it would encourage others to make donations. (I did make a donation but it was cash.)


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm donating food for Thanksgiving Dinner for the needy, plus we volunteer at food pantries...............


----------

